# Whats your fave posstion?????



## mikep1979 (Jun 7, 2009)

ok you lot i know this will get your attention hehehehehe but what i want to know is possition you sleep in???

mine is on my belly. just cant sleep with pillows either (must be from my army days) lol

so whats yours????


----------



## Steff (Jun 7, 2009)

mine is facing the wall i cant get comfy on my back dont help the matress is about 10 years old like, but when i stay at anyone elses place im like you mike i dont like pillows my own bed i have 3 pillows


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 7, 2009)

steff09 said:


> mine is facing the wall i cant get comfy on my back dont help the matress is about 10 years old like, but when i stay at anyone elses place im like you mike i dont like pillows my own bed i have 3 pillows



lol well i have one of them stupid tempur matresses that contour to your body lol

pillows just annoy me. i have them on the bed but just for show lol


----------



## Steff (Jun 7, 2009)

pmsl i can only sleep on 1 side of the bed as well and that refers to when im away also, weird aint it we get into our habits


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 7, 2009)

steff09 said:


> pmsl i can only sleep on 1 side of the bed as well and that refers to when im away also, weird aint it we get into our habits



lol yeah i have to sleep on the left side of the bed and usually have my face to the outside of the bed to lol


----------



## Steff (Jun 7, 2009)

yup im left as well maybe coz im left handed i dunno x


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 7, 2009)

steff09 said:


> yup im left as well maybe coz im left handed i dunno x



lol im ambidextrus (use left hand as good as right) lol


----------



## Steff (Jun 7, 2009)

on that confession im going  lolol x


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 7, 2009)

steff09 said:


> on that confession im going  lolol x



lol okies babes  night night  xx


----------



## Caroline (Jun 8, 2009)

I sleep on my back, although I do trn over a few times before falling asleep. I have two pillows, and am saving up for a new matress. Well I want to get two single matresses for the king sized bed. Hubby chose the last matress and it's too bloody hard!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 8, 2009)

I sleep either on my side or my stomach , I only like a very flat pillow though

not lots of them , I am allergic to feathers so only fibre filled will do !!


----------



## Tezzz (Jun 8, 2009)

I cuddle up to the other half nestled like spoons.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 8, 2009)

brightontez said:


> I cuddle up to the other half nestled like spoons.



Woooo , Well I'm single so no spoons for me lol


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 8, 2009)

brightontez said:


> I cuddle up to the other half nestled like spoons.



the other half likes to cuddle up to my back, but i get way to hot so i just end up using the hug and roll move her method lol


----------



## katie (Jun 8, 2009)

oh.my.gosh.mike.


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 8, 2009)

katie said:


> oh.my.gosh.mike.



whats up?????


----------



## Steff (Jun 8, 2009)

I dont even give the OH enough room in the bed im forever taking it over haha


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 8, 2009)

steff09 said:


> I dont even give the OH enough room in the bed im forever taking it over haha



well i kinda stick to my edge and she takes it over and still tyrs to sleep where i am so i use the hug and roll and get her over to her side of the bed lol


----------



## Steff (Jun 8, 2009)

mine is a terrible snorer as well so i attempt to try and roll him over pmsl not a good idea when he is 13 stone  like   i gotta have my space hehe


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 8, 2009)

steff09 said:


> mine is a terrible snorer as well so i attempt to try and roll him over pmsl not a good idea when he is 13 stone  like   i gotta have my space hehe



i must admit to the terrible snoring to. but mine is medical as i have had my nose busted a "few" times lol


----------



## katie (Jun 8, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> whats up?????



just trying to get over the title on the thread lol


----------



## Einstein (Jun 8, 2009)

On my back, rarely on my side, only ever one pillow - hate hotels and the like who stack pillows to the ceiling and then the cushions as well - what is that about? Pillows and cushions!!


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 8, 2009)

katie said:


> just trying to get over the title on the thread lol



well it certainly grabs the attention hehehehehehehe

so come on katie whats your fave position???? lol


----------



## Einstein (Jun 8, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> well it certainly grabs the attention hehehehehehehe
> 
> so come on katie whats your fave position???? lol


 
Mike, beginning to remind me of a phone in radio competition, I think in the midlands... leave the poor young lady alone!

Oh, come on Katie, what is it?


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 8, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Mike, beginning to remind me of a phone in radio competition, I think in the midlands... leave the poor young lady alone!
> 
> Oh, come on Katie, what is it?



moi?????? *looks innocent* hehehehehehehe


----------



## katie (Jun 8, 2009)

im confused now, are we still talking about sleeping? if so... i sleep on my side with my legs bent, a bit like the fetal position lol


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 8, 2009)

katie said:


> im confused now, are we still talking about sleeping? if so... i sleep on my side with my legs bent, a bit like the fetal position lol



lol yeah I was talking about sleeping. not sure about david tho hehehehehe

never been a fan of sleeping with my legs bent lol


----------



## Einstein (Jun 8, 2009)

katie said:


> im confused now, are we still talking about sleeping? if so... i sleep on my side with my legs bent, a bit like the fetal position lol


 

Tooo much info for Mikey there Katie!!


----------



## Einstein (Jun 8, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol yeah I was talking about sleeping. not sure about david tho hehehehehe
> 
> never been a fan of sleeping with my legs bent lol


 
Theres a reason I sleep on my back...

Me wallets in my back pocket so she can't nick it


----------



## katie (Jun 8, 2009)

i think i move into what i like to call the "supergirl" position.  on my back, one leg straight one bent, one arm above my head. ok sounds more like peter pan flying lol


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 8, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Theres a reason I sleep on my back...
> 
> Me wallets in my back pocket so she can't nick it



lol well as i sleep in the errmmmmmmm *cough* my wallet is usuall on my chair so she can nick it if she wants. my card however is usually hidden away as the kids like to mess with it lol


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 8, 2009)

katie said:


> i think i move into what i like to call the "supergirl" position.  on my back, one leg straight one bent, one arm above my head. ok sounds more like peter pan flying lol



lol well i do like to lay down on my belly with legs straight and arms above my head hehehehehe looks well weird i bet!!!!


----------



## Einstein (Jun 8, 2009)

katie said:


> i think i move into what i like to call the "supergirl" position. on my back, one leg straight one bent, one arm above my head. ok sounds more like peter pan flying lol


 

Can't picture this one Katie, got a pic you can send?


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 8, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Can't picture this one Katie, got a pic you can send?



YOU FILTH MONGER YOU!!!!!!!!! hehehehehehehe


----------



## Einstein (Jun 8, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> YOU FILTH MONGER YOU!!!!!!!!! hehehehehehehe


 
No, just not good at visualising from descriptions, its like someone describing 4 people playing twister, just before the end...


----------



## katie (Jun 8, 2009)

My god! you guys... let me see what i can do...


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 8, 2009)

Einstein said:


> No, just not good at visualising from descriptions, its like someone describing 4 people playing twister, just before the end...



hahahahahahaha well i do have a very vivid imagination soooooo............... 



katie said:


> My god! you guys... let me see what i can do...



hahahahahahahahaha well it would be a sight to behold


----------



## Einstein (Jun 8, 2009)

katie said:


> My god! you guys... let me see what i can do...


 
Thanks Katie


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 8, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Thanks Katie



she said she was sending it to me!!!! not you!!!! hehehehehehe


----------



## Einstein (Jun 8, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> she said she was sending it to me!!!! not you!!!! hehehehehehe


 
Nah, I said I had the problem visualising it and the nice young lady said she'd see what she could do to assist...

Actually, as I don't have Bruce, I'm only an hour or so away from Bournemouth


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 8, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Nah, I said I had the problem visualising it and the nice young lady said she'd see what she could do to assist...
> 
> Actually, as I don't have Bruce, I'm only an hour or so away from Bournemouth



lol yeah but your involved!!!!!!!!!! hehehehehehehe


----------



## Einstein (Jun 8, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol yeah but your involved!!!!!!!!!! hehehehehehehe


 

Only to visualise the description and Shhhhh!!!


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 8, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Only to visualise the description and Shhhhh!!!



ooooooohhhhhhhhh sorry visulise. is that what your calling it now????? hahahahaha


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 8, 2009)

Ahem .. Whats Going On Here Then ? Still On Subject Eh ?


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 8, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ahem .. Whats Going On Here Then ? Still On Subject Eh ?



very much so  lol


----------



## Einstein (Jun 8, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ahem .. Whats Going On Here Then ? Still On Subject Eh ?


 
Of course, why wouldn't we be?


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 8, 2009)

oh no reason , i just know what you lads are like thats all


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 8, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> oh no reason , i just know what you lads are like thats all



not as bad as you ladies!!!!!!! hehehehehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 8, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> not as bad as you ladies!!!!!!! hehehehehehehehe



Hey ive been as good as gold today and for a while now ...


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 8, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey ive been as good as gold today and for a while now ...



ppppppfffffftttttttttttt may i remind you of the nausia thread!!!!! hehehehehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 8, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> ppppppfffffftttttttttttt may i remind you of the nausia thread!!!!! hehehehehehehehe



ummm what did i say ??? i was good  hey that was twin not ME !!!


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 8, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> ummm what did i say ??? i was good  hey that was twin not ME !!!



lol so it was!!!!! you have my unreserved appolgies hehehehehehehe


----------



## katie (Jun 8, 2009)

sorry for making you look bad twin. tut.


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 8, 2009)

katie said:


> sorry for making you look bad twin. tut.



hahahahahahaha never mind lol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 8, 2009)

katie said:


> sorry for making you look bad twin. tut.



Ok Twin , all is forgiven lol .  Try and be good though ok .


----------



## katie (Jun 8, 2009)

i'll try my best. might have to give up alcohol though!


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 8, 2009)

katie said:


> i'll try my best. might have to give up alcohol though!



NNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DONT DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 8, 2009)

katie said:


> i'll try my best. might have to give up alcohol though!



Hey lets not take this to extremes now ok , the withdrawal could be dangerous  !!!!! You could go in to shock lol


----------



## katie (Jun 8, 2009)

hahaha!! ok then, i wont give it up 

PHEW!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 8, 2009)

katie said:


> hahaha!! ok then, i wont give it up
> 
> PHEW!



PHEW , thank god for that !!! i thought i'd have to give up with you then Twin


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 8, 2009)

*shudders* a life with no booze!!!! sure that is hell!!!! lol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 8, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> *shudders* a life with no booze!!!! sure that is hell!!!! lol



arghhhh .. * screams and runs * ...... arghhhhhh


----------



## katie (Jun 8, 2009)

yeah it would be hell. booze is what's keeping me together recently lol


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 8, 2009)

lol ditto!!!!!!! hehehehehehe *reaches for another stella* hahahahahaha


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 8, 2009)

katie said:


> yeah it would be hell. booze is what's keeping me together recently lol



Yes Twin , but I'm sure there must be some perks along the way lol


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 8, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes Twin , but I'm sure there must be some perks along the way lol



perks?????? OOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH hehehehehehehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 8, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> perks?????? OOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH hehehehehehehehehehe



Ummmm  I'm the Good Twin by the way lol


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 8, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ummmm  I'm the Good Twin by the way lol



pppppffffffftttttttttt ok!!!!!!! hehehehehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 8, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> pppppffffffftttttttttt ok!!!!!!! hehehehehehehehe



Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyy TWINNNNNNNN TELLLLL HIMMMMMM LOL


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 8, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyy TWINNNNNNNN TELLLLL HIMMMMMM LOL



lol  hehehehehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 8, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol  hehehehehehehehe



Right.... Favourite position was'nt it .............


----------



## katie (Jun 8, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol well i do like to lay down on my belly with legs straight and arms above my head hehehehehe looks well weird i bet!!!!





insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes Twin , but I'm sure there must be some perks along the way lol



ehem, there may have been a couple...

yeah she is the good twin, believe it or not... not sure how it happened!!


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 8, 2009)

katie said:


> ehem, there may have been a couple...
> 
> yeah she is the good twin, believe it or not... not sure how it happened!!



*shocked* are you sure??????? lol


----------



## katie (Jun 8, 2009)

if she's been telling me the truth... lol


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 8, 2009)

katie said:


> if she's been telling me the truth... lol



hahahahahahahaha well we will never know!!!!


----------



## katie (Jun 8, 2009)

i think "good" twin wants to tell us her fav possition


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 8, 2009)

katie said:


> ehem, there may have been a couple...
> 
> yeah she is the good twin, believe it or not... not sure how it happened!!



Hey I'm definately the Good Twin ... I'm so good all the time 

Good point Twin , what happened ??


----------



## katie (Jun 8, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey I'm definately the Good Twin ... I'm so good all the time
> 
> Good point Twin , what happened ??



we are waiting anne...


hehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 8, 2009)

katie said:


> i think "good" twin wants to tell us her fav possition



Hey Twinnie !!!! Be nice now.... RIGHT.. POSITIONS... , STANDING , SITTING , LAYING DOWN , I'M SURE THERES MORE LOL


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 8, 2009)

katie said:


> we are waiting anne...
> 
> 
> hehehe



hahahahahahahaha she is a saint so hasnt got a fave position hehehehehehe


----------



## katie (Jun 8, 2009)

yes there are more...


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 8, 2009)

Ooopsss Just Laying Down For Sleeping Though, The Above Are Umm

Just ... Forget It Lol


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 8, 2009)

hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 8, 2009)

katie said:


> yes there are more...



I'm not sure I know what you mean Twin ????? * innocence *


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 8, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> I'm not sure I know what you mean Twin ????? * innocence *



ppppffffftttttttt yeah yeah *shines halo for you* hehehehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 8, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> ppppffffftttttttt yeah yeah *shines halo for you* hehehehehehehe



Ah Thanks , dont forget my wings lol


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 8, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ah Thanks , dont forget my wings lol



hahahahahaha *cuts out cardboard wings* here ya go


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 8, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahahaha *cuts out cardboard wings* here ya go



Cheers ... Hey good job !!!! perfect fit lol


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 8, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Cheers ... Hey good job !!!! perfect fit lol



well i always did have an eye for the right size when it comes to anything to do with ladies hehehehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 8, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> well i always did have an eye for the right size when it comes to anything to do with ladies hehehehehehehe



ha ha ha yes I can quite believe that


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 8, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha ha yes I can quite believe that



 well its always best to have a good eye when it comes to things like that hehehehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 8, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> well its always best to have a good eye when it comes to things like that hehehehehehehe



Yes a good eye is good but its nice to have something to back it up with


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 8, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes a good eye is good but its nice to have something to back it up with



lol strong hands????? or a firm............................................................. hold???? hehehehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 8, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol strong hands????? or a firm............................................................. hold???? hehehehehehehe



HA HA ... well im a woman so i cant choose ... i'll have both lol   theres 

nothing like a firm....... hold


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 8, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> HA HA ... well im a woman so i cant choose ... i'll have both lol   theres
> 
> nothing like a firm....... hold



hahahahahahahahaha and a stiff............................................................upper lip????? hehehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 8, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahahahahahaha and a stiff............................................................upper lip????? hehehehehehe




Of course .. Im british.. stiffer the better lol


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 9, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Of course .. Im british.. stiffer the better lol



hahahahahahahaha well i do stiff very well


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 9, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahahahahaha well i do stiff very well



HA HA HA HA YOU IN THE WRONG FORUM AGAIN MIKE ?????


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 9, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> HA HA HA HA YOU IN THE WRONG FORUM AGAIN MIKE ?????



nope i dont think so hehehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 9, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> nope i dont think so hehehehehehe



oops me neither , I really will need to watch what I say from now on .


----------



## Einstein (Jun 9, 2009)

Hit the gutter again have we people?


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 9, 2009)

No not me  ive not been here


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 9, 2009)

nor me ive hit the sofa hic hic hic lol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 9, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> nor me ive hit the sofa hic hic hic lol



boozing again then tut tut tut


----------



## Steff (Jun 9, 2009)

lol just read through the thread very funny lolol


----------



## sasha1 (Jun 10, 2009)

ooooer....have I come into a different forum......lol.....Sleeping positions..and How big is it?.....I'm a lady of a certain age need to lie down with a damp flannel on my head......lol..

Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 10, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> ooooer....have I come into a different forum......lol.....Sleeping positions..and How big is it?.....I'm a lady of a certain age need to lie down with a damp flannel on my head......lol..
> 
> Heidi



oh so just a straight lay.... down then heidi ?


----------



## sasha1 (Jun 10, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> oh so just a straight lay.... down then heidi ?




Not to fussy hun.....quiet small so can get into most positions.....


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 10, 2009)

I was just wondering .... if im testing out new positions .... can i have company ?...... well im an insomniac..... company would keep me busy lol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 10, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> Not to fussy hun.....quiet small so can get into most positions.....



yes i know what you mean lol , i can be a flexible friend too lol


----------



## sasha1 (Jun 10, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> yes i know what you mean lol , i can be a flexible friend too lol /quote]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 10, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> insulinaddict09 said:
> 
> 
> > yes i know what you mean lol , i can be a flexible friend too lol /quote]
> ...


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 10, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> insulinaddict09 said:
> 
> 
> > yes i know what you mean lol , i can be a flexible friend too lol /quote]
> ...


----------



## sasha1 (Jun 10, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> sasha1 said:
> 
> 
> > insulinaddict09 said:
> ...


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 10, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> mikep1979 said:
> 
> 
> > sasha1 said:
> ...


----------



## sasha1 (Jun 10, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> sasha1 said:
> 
> 
> > mikep1979 said:
> ...


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 10, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> mikep1979 said:
> 
> 
> > sasha1 said:
> ...


----------



## sasha1 (Jun 10, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> sasha1 said:
> 
> 
> > mikep1979 said:
> ...


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 10, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> mikep1979 said:
> 
> 
> > sasha1 said:
> ...


----------



## sasha1 (Jun 10, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> sasha1 said:
> 
> 
> > mikep1979 said:
> ...


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 10, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> mikep1979 said:
> 
> 
> > sasha1 said:
> ...


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 10, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> mikep1979 said:
> 
> 
> > sasha1 said:
> ...


----------



## sasha1 (Jun 10, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> sasha1 said:
> 
> 
> > mikep1979 said:
> ...


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 10, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> insulinaddict09 said:
> 
> 
> > sasha1 said:
> ...


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 10, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> sasha1 said:
> 
> 
> > insulinaddict09 said:
> ...


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 10, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> insulinaddict09 said:
> 
> 
> > sasha1 said:
> ...


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 10, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> mikep1979 said:
> 
> 
> > insulinaddict09 said:
> ...


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 10, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> insulinaddict09 said:
> 
> 
> > mikep1979 said:
> ...


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 10, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> mikep1979 said:
> 
> 
> > insulinaddict09 said:
> ...


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 10, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> insulinaddict09 said:
> 
> 
> > mikep1979 said:
> ...


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 10, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> mikep1979 said:
> 
> 
> > insulinaddict09 said:
> ...


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 10, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> insulinaddict09 said:
> 
> 
> > mikep1979 said:
> ...


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 10, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> mikep1979 said:
> 
> 
> > insulinaddict09 said:
> ...


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 10, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> insulinaddict09 said:
> 
> 
> > mikep1979 said:
> ...


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 10, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> mikep1979 said:
> 
> 
> > insulinaddict09 said:
> ...


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 10, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> insulinaddict09 said:
> 
> 
> > mikep1979 said:
> ...


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 10, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> mikep1979 said:
> 
> 
> > insulinaddict09 said:
> ...


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 10, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> insulinaddict09 said:
> 
> 
> > mikep1979 said:
> ...


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 10, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> mikep1979 said:
> 
> 
> > insulinaddict09 said:
> ...


----------



## sasha1 (Jun 10, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> insulinaddict09 said:
> 
> 
> > mikep1979 said:
> ...


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 10, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> mikep1979 said:
> 
> 
> > insulinaddict09 said:
> ...


----------



## sasha1 (Jun 10, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> sasha1 said:
> 
> 
> > mikep1979 said:
> ...


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 10, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> mikep1979 said:
> 
> 
> > sasha1 said:
> ...


----------



## sasha1 (Jun 10, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> sasha1 said:
> 
> 
> > mikep1979 said:
> ...


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 10, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> mikep1979 said:
> 
> 
> > sasha1 said:
> ...


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 10, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> mikep1979 said:
> 
> 
> > sasha1 said:
> ...


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 10, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> sasha1 said:
> 
> 
> > mikep1979 said:
> ...


----------



## sasha1 (Jun 10, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> sasha1 said:
> 
> 
> > mikep1979 said:
> ...


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 10, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> insulinaddict09 said:
> 
> 
> > sasha1 said:
> ...


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 10, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> insulinaddict09 said:
> 
> 
> > sasha1 said:
> ...


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 10, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> sasha1 said:
> 
> 
> > insulinaddict09 said:
> ...


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 10, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> mikep1979 said:
> 
> 
> > sasha1 said:
> ...


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 10, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> insulinaddict09 said:
> 
> 
> > mikep1979 said:
> ...


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 10, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> mikep1979 said:
> 
> 
> > insulinaddict09 said:
> ...


----------



## sasha1 (Jun 10, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> mikep1979 said:
> 
> 
> > insulinaddict09 said:
> ...


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 10, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> insulinaddict09 said:
> 
> 
> > mikep1979 said:
> ...


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 10, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> mikep1979 said:
> 
> 
> > insulinaddict09 said:
> ...


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 10, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> insulinaddict09 said:
> 
> 
> > mikep1979 said:
> ...


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 10, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> sasha1 said:
> 
> 
> > insulinaddict09 said:
> ...


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 10, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> insulinaddict09 said:
> 
> 
> > mikep1979 said:
> ...


----------



## sasha1 (Jun 10, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> insulinaddict09 said:
> 
> 
> > mikep1979 said:
> ...


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 10, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> mikep1979 said:
> 
> 
> > insulinaddict09 said:
> ...


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 10, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> insulinaddict09 said:
> 
> 
> > sasha1 said:
> ...


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 10, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> mikep1979 said:
> 
> 
> > insulinaddict09 said:
> ...


----------



## sasha1 (Jun 10, 2009)

What gear the hard drive set at???????....what about hand eye coordination.....lol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 10, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> mikep1979 said:
> 
> 
> > insulinaddict09 said:
> ...


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 10, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> What gear the hard drive set at???????....what about hand eye coordination.....lol



it has varied gears and many speeds to. also hand eye co-ordination is superb hahahahahahaha


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 10, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> sasha1 said:
> 
> 
> > mikep1979 said:
> ...


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 10, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> What gear the hard drive set at???????....what about hand eye coordination.....lol



yes good point lol !!!! i do hate to be raring to go and then the system isnt up to the job .


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 10, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> yes good point lol !!!! i do hate to be raring to go and then the system isnt up to the job .



lol well this system is always ready to go.

on that note im off to get a quick shower.

will be back heheheheheheheh


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 10, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> insulinaddict09 said:
> 
> 
> > sasha1 said:
> ...


----------



## sasha1 (Jun 10, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> insulinaddict09 said:
> 
> 
> > sasha1 said:
> ...


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 10, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> mikep1979 said:
> 
> 
> > insulinaddict09 said:
> ...


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 10, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol well this system is always ready to go.
> 
> on that note im off to get a quick shower.
> 
> will be back heheheheheheheh



Off for a quick ....what. mike ? shower  ? .... yeah !!!!!!


----------



## sasha1 (Jun 10, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> sasha1 said:
> 
> 
> > mikep1979 said:
> ...


----------



## sasha1 (Jun 10, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Off for a quick ....what. mike ? shower  ? .... yeah !!!!!!




Think he off to lubricate his head gasket.......LOL........


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 10, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> Think he off to lubricate his head gasket.......LOL........



HA HA HA HA HA YES HE SOOO IS LOL PMSL


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 10, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> HA HA HA HA HA YES HE SOOO IS LOL PMSL



hahahahahahahahahaha nope sorry i dont self lubricate my head gasket. i much prefare it when it is done for me


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 10, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahahahahahahaha nope sorry i dont self lubricate my head gasket. i much prefare it when it is done for me



bugger youve moved lol .. it'll take me longer than 10 mins to get there , dont start without me


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 10, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> bugger youve moved lol .. it'll take me longer than 10 mins to get there , dont start without me



lol i wont


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 10, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol i wont



okies , i dont want to have to play catch up lol


----------



## sasha1 (Jun 10, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> bugger youve moved lol .. it'll take me longer than 10 mins to get there , dont start without me




Well from up here take me about 2hrs...you get the HEAD start hun......lol


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 10, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> okies , i dont want to have to play catch up lol



lol even if you did im sure id get you to be past where i was VERY quick lol


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 10, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> Well from up here take me about 2hrs...you get the HEAD start hun......lol



hahahahahahahaha so one is gonna be warming me up then???? hehehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 10, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahahahahaha so one is gonna be warming me up then???? hehehehehehe



looks like im the starter then lol, heidi get in the bloody car now!!!! this one will take two to handle lol


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 10, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> looks like im the starter then lol, heidi get in the bloody car now!!!! this one will take two to handle lol



so your the starter and heidi is the mains???? mmmmmmmmmmmmmm sounds good to me hehehehehehehehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 10, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> so your the starter and heidi is the mains???? mmmmmmmmmmmmmm sounds good to me hehehehehehehehehehehe



well we can work out the courses when we are all there lol , we will have to all have an equal share lol


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 10, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> well we can work out the courses when we are all there lol , we will have to all have an equal share lol



lol no need to worry as there will be plenty to go round hehehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 10, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol no need to worry as there will be plenty to go round hehehehehehe



GOOD .. well you know im a Low Carber lol so i need plenty of protein lol 

ive got a healthy appetite lol


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 10, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> GOOD .. well you know im a Low Carber lol so i need plenty of protein lol
> 
> ive got a healthy appetite lol



well protein will be available by the bucket load hehehehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 10, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> well protein will be available by the bucket load hehehehehehehe



ha ha good , well if heidi does not hurry up it up to me by the looks of it lol, dont worry im up to the job lol


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 10, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha good , well if heidi does not hurry up it up to me by the looks of it lol, dont worry im up to the job lol



are you sure of that???? lol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 10, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> are you sure of that???? lol



ha ha ha YES i do like a challenge lol  you will be easy lol


heidis computer is messing about lol arghhh


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 10, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha ha YES i do like a challenge lol  you will be easy lol
> 
> 
> heidis computer is messing about lol arghhh



lol i doubt i will be easy huni 

well she needs to update the system then hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 10, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol i doubt i will be easy huni
> 
> well she needs to update the system then hahahahahahahahaha



well maybe , mine is up to date and top of the range lol , what about yours?


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 10, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> well maybe , mine is up to date and top of the range lol , what about yours?



mine is way ahead of the times!!!!!! lol lightyears ahead to be correct hehehehehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 10, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> mine is way ahead of the times!!!!!! lol lightyears ahead to be correct hehehehehehehehe



OOOHHHH OK THEN BUZZ ME LOL


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 10, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> OOOHHHH OK THEN BUZZ ME LOL



hehehehehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 10, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> hehehehehehehehe



CLUCK CLUCK CLUCK


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 10, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> CLUCK CLUCK CLUCK



lol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 10, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol   /QUOTE]
> 
> well if we are doing poultry impressions do you want to be the turkey or shall i ?


----------

